# Umstieg vom i5 750 zu Sandy Bridge... BF3 ready?



## derBoo (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

mein erster Post hier und ich brauch gleich eure Hilfe. Mein derzeitiger PC (i5 750, HD5770, 4GB Ram, Mini ITX)
geht an den Schreibtisch meiner Freundin, weil die was neues braucht. Ihre fast 8 Jahre alte Möhre 
macht keinen Spaß mehr.

Also brauch ich was neues, natürlich gleich so weit in der Lage Battlefield 3 vernünftig auf meinen Bildschirm (22 Zoll)
zaubern zu können. In der aktuellen PCGH ist ein netter Mini PC vorgestellt. Da ich für kleine Rechner eine Vorliebe habe,
werde ich das Setup als grobe Basis nehmen. Also da wären:



Silverstone Sugo SG07
FOXCONN H67S
Noctua NH-C14
Silverstone SST-SOD02 DVD Kombilaufwerk
Nun bleibt nur noch die Frage nach den Komponenten Ram, CPU sowie GraKa. (HDD und SSD sind vorhanden)

Beim Ram überlege ich, ob ich bei dieser Gelegenheit gleich auf 8GB setzen soll. Der Rechner soll diesmal nicht
schon nach wenigen Monaten "verschenkt" werden. Braucht man 8GB wirklich schon? Also bisher ist mir beim "alten"
Rechner nie wirklich der Ram "zuwenig" gewesen... wird sich das in den nächsten 6-12 Monaten ändern? Glaskugellesen, ja
aber was würdet Ihr empfehlen?

CPU? Ich weiss es nicht, BF3 soll ja von mehreren Kernen profitieren. Auch nur logischen Kernen? Also wäre der i7 2600 einem 
i5 2500 vorzuziehen? (Die K Modelle lass ich raus, in Mini ITX Kisten ist übertakten nicht so toll...) Das is echt ne schwere Frage,
wovon hat man mehr? Zahlt man den Aufpreis für nur 2-3 fps mehr? Oder könnte das n lohnendes Geschäft sein?

GraKa? Ich tendiere momentan zu einer XFX HD6970. Grund ist, das beim Sugo 07 die Abwärme nicht in das 
Gehäuse gelangt, sondern direkt hinten ausgeblasen wird. Zusammen mit dem GraKa Luftfilter des SG07 stell ich
mir diese Combo als sehr sinnvoll vor. Hab ich nen Denkfehler? Sollte man doch lieber aus eine GraKa mit Axiallüftung
setzen? Vieleicht sogar auf eine Nvidea? 

Tja, viele Fragen, ich weiss nicht was das werden soll... auf jeden Fall ne Zockerkiste, die klein ist und auf meinem Schreibtisch
Platz hat... aktuell liegt meine Einkaufsliste bei 881 Euro (Caseking)... da wäre alles dabei, ink. i5, 6970, 4GB Ram... nur die HDDs
fehlen, die liegen aber, wie schon erwähnt, bereits hier... Mein Buget hat noch etwas Luft, aber wenn es nicht mehr wird und das System 
so abgesegnet wird, ist auch nicht schlimm 

MFG derBoo


----------



## Lordac (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum!

Beim Monitor wäre es wichtig dessen Auflösung zu wissen, aber selbst wenn er 1920x1080 hat, würde auch eine HD 6950 von z.B. XFX reichen.

Da du die CPU nicht übertakten willst, würde ich den i5-2400 oder i5-2500 nehmen, ein i7 lohnt sich nur wenn du hauptsächlich Programme/Spiele nutzt welche von hyperthreading profitiferen; einen extra CPU-Kühler brauchst du nicht zwingend da der boxed-Kühler recht gut ist, wenn es doch einer sein soll würde ich den Scythe Big Shuriken in Betracht ziehen.

Beim RAM kann man bei den derzeitg niedrigen Preisen gleich 8 GB kaufen (z.B. von TeamGroup Elite), in der Regel reichen aber auch 4 GB (von z.B.  Kingston).

Muss es zwingend das Silverstone Sugo SG07 sein oder geht auch ein anderes von Silverstone? Ich würde nach Möglichkeit Gehäuse und Netzteil immer getrennt kaufen weil man dann bei beidem die freie Wahl hat.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

derBoo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein erster Post hier und ich brauch gleich eure Hilfe. Mein derzeitiger PC (i5 750, HD5770, 4GB Ram, Mini ITX)
> geht an den Schreibtisch meiner Freundin, weil die was neues braucht. Ihre fast 8 Jahre alte Möhre
> ...


 Siehe oben und wilkommen im Forum


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

Der i5 2500 reicht völlig und dann reicht auch der Boxed Kühler.
Bei der Grafikkarte musst du schauen, was ins Gehäuse passt und wie die Gehäusekühlung ist.
Kleine Gehäuse mit starker Hardware sind in der Regel nur sehr schwer leise kühl zu halten.
Daher rate ich einfach zu einem ATX Gehäuse.


----------



## derBoo (13. Juni 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort. 

Der Montor hat eine Auflösung von 1920x1080. Meinst Du, damit wäre bei BF3 alles auf maximalen Settings möglich? Genaueres weiss
man ja noch nicht, da es das Spiel noch nicht gibt.

Übertakten fällt aus, ja. Darum ja keine K-Version Der i7 mit HT könnte bei BF3 (und auch jetzt schon bei BF Bad Company) einen Vorteil bringen, oder?
Aber wie gravierend wäre der?

Extra CPU Kühler ist ein Muss. Und grade der Noctua NH-C14 passt perfekt ins Sugo SG07 und auch auf´s Board. Der und das Gehäuse wird nicht ausgetauscht  
Das wär liebe auf den ersten Blick...

Ram ist vermerkt, werden dann 8GB... so hoch is der Unterschied wirklich nicht, als das man da groß überlegen müsste.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

derBoo schrieb:


> Übertakten fällt aus, ja. Darum ja keine K-Version Der i7 mit HT könnte bei BF3 (und auch jetzt schon bei BF Bad Company) einen Vorteil bringen, oder?
> Aber wie gravierend wäre der?


 
Der Aufpreis ist jedenfalls nicht gerechtfertigt. Und solange du den Rechner eh nur zum Spielen nutzen willst, reicht der i5 völlig.


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

derBoo schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> Der Montor hat eine Auflösung von 1920x1080. Meinst Du, damit wäre bei BF3 alles auf maximalen Settings möglich? Genaueres weiss
> man ja noch nicht, da es das Spiel noch nicht gibt.
> ...


 Siehe oben


----------



## derBoo (13. Juni 2011)

Fassen wir also zusammen:



i5 2500 reicht dicke aus.
8GB Ram, kann man machen, muss man aber nicht.
Ne 6970 ist für meinen Monitor mit der Auflösung oversized. Da wäre ne 6950 ausreichend?


----------



## Woiferl94 (13. Juni 2011)

Ja ein i5 reicht völlig aus gib lieber bei der graka etwas mehr aus. Ich würde dir eine gtx 570 empfehlen


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

1. Jop
2. jop.
3. Jop, eine 6950 reicht für Full HD, die 6970 kostet halt wieder deutlich mehr, bringt aber nicht so viel mehr, ist wie bei GTX560/570.



Woiferl94 schrieb:


> gib lieber bei der graka etwas mehr aus. Ich würde dir eine gtx 570 empfehlen



Warum?


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 1. Jop
> 2. jop.
> 3. Jop, eine 6950 reicht für Full HD, die 6970 kostet halt wieder deutlich mehr, bringt aber nicht so viel mehr, ist wie bei GTX560/570.
> 
> ...


 Jap, bei der aktuellen Preislage ist die GTX 570 nicht zu empfehlen, bringt 10% mehr als die GTX 560 Ti aber kostet 50% mehr (200€ -> 300€). Die GTX 560 Ti reicht für dich (bzw. eben die HD 6950)!

1. Jop
2. Jop


----------



## derBoo (13. Juni 2011)

Also ne 560 Ti oder 6950 und ich werde zufrieden sein...  was favorisiert Ihr? Nvidea oder AMD? 560 Ti Karten sind recht kurz und ergeben Probleme im SG07, da der Stromstecker 
oben auf der Karte sitzt. Da drückt dann später (wie im PCGH Heft) der Lüfter drauf. Gibts da welche mit Stromanschluss nach hinten weg?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

Ist Gemackssache, welche du kauft, AMD bietet Vorteile, die sinnfrei sind und Nvidia bietet Vorteile, die sinnfrei sind, such dir die aus, die du meist haben zu müssen.


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist Gemackssache, welche du kauft, AMD bietet Vorteile, die sinnfrei sind und Nvidia bietet Vorteile, die sinnfrei sind, such dir die aus, die du meist haben zu müssen.


 NVidia hat Cuda, Physx, ... AMD hat geringeren Lastverbrauch (mal so gaaaaaaaanz grob zusammengefasst).


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

AMD bietet mehr fps fürs Geld und Cuda braucht niemand und Physx ist Ansichtssache.


----------



## derBoo (13. Juni 2011)

Ok, dann haben wir´s jetzt... Hier mal der Link zum Caseking Warenkorb, da ich alles dort kaufen will (liegt quasi 5min von meiner Arbeit entfernt)
795,30 Euro kling echt echt gut für nen kleinen Zockerwürfel...

Danke Für eure Hilfe... http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/17cf2f70bd6a8a92282ce1f54a70ce8d


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

derBoo schrieb:


> Ok, dann haben wir´s jetzt... Hier mal der Link zum Caseking Warenkorb, da ich alles dort kaufen will (liegt quasi 5min von meiner Arbeit entfernt)
> 795,30 Euro kling echt echt gut für nen kleinen Zockerwürfel...
> 
> Danke Für eure Hilfe... http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/17cf2f70bd6a8a92282ce1f54a70ce8d


 Na wenns denn sein muss... Caseking ist recht teuer. Hat zwar was WaKü, Gehäuse und Modding ein großes Angebot und die Seite ist sehr schön und informativ, aber eben teuer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

Nimm den i5 2500 nicht das "K" Modell, übertakten kannst du ja eh nicht.
Der i5 2400 würde auch reichen, den Unterschied zum 2500 merkst du eh nicht.


----------



## derBoo (13. Juni 2011)

Aber es liegt vor der Tür. Wenn ich die 7 Produkte quer durchs www bestelle, wirds bestimmt auch nicht günstger, oder?


----------



## Softy (13. Juni 2011)

Mach am besten eine Wunschliste bei geizhals.at. Da kannst Du den günstigsten Anbieter automatisch ermitteln lassen.


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

derBoo schrieb:


> Aber es liegt vor der Tür. Wenn ich die 7 Produkte quer durchs www bestelle, wirds bestimmt auch nicht günstger, oder?


 Nimm dir nen anständigen Preisvergleich (Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals) und vergleiche mal bei jedem Teil die Preise, dann stell dir ne Liste zusammen, wo das günstigste incl. Versandkosten rauskommt. Meist ist die Kombi aus Hardwareversand und Mindfactory am günstigsten.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Juni 2011)

Wenn Caseking vor der Tür liegt, dann würde ich auch da zuerst schauen. Es hat immer Vorteile, nicht funzende Klamotten unter den Ast packen zu können und den Händler direkt damit zu konfrontieren. Bei mir liegt Atelco um die Ecke, die auch ´ne Apotheke sind, trotzdem finde ich da immer auch günstige Sachen, die taugen.


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Wenn Caseking vor der Tür liegt, dann würde ich auch da zuerst schauen. Es hat immer Vorteile, nicht funzende Klamotten unter den Ast packen zu können und den Händler direkt damit zu konfrontieren. Bei mir liegt Atelco um die Ecke, die auch ´ne Apotheke sind, trotzdem finde ich da immer auch günstige Sachen, die taugen.


 Gut, da muss mans natürlich abwägen, ob einem der Preis oder die Nähe wichtiger ist


----------



## derBoo (13. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Gut, da muss mans natürlich abwägen, ob einem der Preis oder die Nähe wichtiger ist



Ach, ich hab jetzt bei der Graka soviel gespart 

Ne, Spaß beiseite, ich werde mal gucken was sich mittels Preisvergleichen und Internetbestellungen machen lässt, aber im großen 
und ganzen find ich den Caseking Preis mehr als Ok...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

Bei mir liegt Atelco auch fast um die Ecke, aber wenn ich in den Laden gehe, habe die nie das, was mich interessiert, alles muss erst bestellt werden und dann ist es sogar teurer als wenn ich es auf der Atelco Webseite bestelle und mir in den Laden zum Abholen liefern lasse.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Juni 2011)

Das mit dem Preis relativiert sich oft schnell, denn jeder teure hat auch immer etwas günstiges im Programm und die Versandkosten fallen auch weg. Ein großer Vorteil ist es auch die Sachen in die Hand nehmen und begutachten zu können; besonders bei Mäusen, Tastaturen Monitoren usw.. 
Also, mir persönlich ist das einiges wert. Es kommt aber auch daher, das ich selber einige Jahre lang in einem kleinen Hard/Software-Systemhaus gearbeitet habe, an dem ich auch als "kleinerer" (  1,79m) Partner beteiligt war, und viele Kunden das auch schätzten. 

@ Quanti - bei uns ist es ´ne größere Filiale mit recht guter Auswahl + die Werkstatt ist kulant und kompetent. Das System mit  <in die Filiale liefern für 6€ (? stimmt´s noch`?) internen Versand>  finde ich kundenunfreundlich, wenn dann sollten Endpreise d. Webseite auch in der Filiale gelten. Wozu sonst wurde die kaufm. Mischkalkulatiom erfunden? 
- Greetz -


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> und  die Versandkosten fallen auch weg.


Dein Auto braucht keinen Sprit?


NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Das mit dem Preis relativiert sich oft  schnell, denn jeder teure hat auch immer etwas günstiges im Programm


Caseking nicht 


NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Ein großer Vorteil ist es auch die  Sachen
> in die Hand nehmen und begutachten zu können; besonders bei Mäusen, Tastaturen Monitoren usw..


Bei Grafikkarten wirst du nicht viel erkennen können


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Dein Auto braucht keinen Sprit?... Caseking nicht ....Bei Grafikkarten wirst du nicht viel erkennen können


Mein Auto braucht Sprit - deines auch? 
Schlaumeier, - hab´ich Grafikkarten erwähnt?


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Mein Auto braucht Sprit - deines auch?
> Schlaumeier, - hab´ich Grafikkarten erwähnt?


 Neeee aber Mäuse kannst du dir auch bei Saturn angucken, musst sie ja nicht da kaufen 

PS: Wenn ich mit 15 Auto fahren dürfte ^^


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Juni 2011)

Übrigens; - hier Kollege; - von wegen Caseking hat nix günstiges; - wo bekommt man eine 1A Top Zeitbombe für 25,-- € ? Na, - genau - daa:  Caseking.de
Hunter, - da du dich geoutet hast u. der Fairness halber - ich bin 53 J.. - Greetz -


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Übrigens; - hier Kollege; - von wegen Caseking hat nix günstiges; - wo bekommt man eine 1A Top Zeitbombe für 25,-- € ? Na, - genau - daa:  Caseking.de


 Wenn ich im Link nich LC-Power gelesen hätte, wüsste ich dank Umleitungsgehler nicht, was du da verlinkt hast 

Das ist übrigens keine Zeitbombe, das ist ein Dauerbrenner


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Juni 2011)

Diese Elektronen-Krücke war´s GAMERSWARE - LC Power LC380M Micro ATX - 380 Watt (bulk) NENO-002


----------



## huntertech (13. Juni 2011)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Diese Elektronen-Krücke war´s GAMERSWARE - LC Power LC380M Micro ATX - 380 Watt (bulk) NENO-002


 Sag ich ja, Dauerbrenner.

*Verdammt 2999 Posts*


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (13. Juni 2011)

Happy Postday-3000, Hunter!!
@ Topic (Verlegenheitslösung) - TE, wenn du eine Sys-Konfig v. CaseKing hast, poste sie ´mal.


----------



## Lordac (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo,



derBoo schrieb:


> Extra CPU Kühler ist ein Muss. Und grade der Noctua NH-C14 passt perfekt ins Sugo SG07 und auch auf´s Board. Der und das Gehäuse wird nicht ausgetauscht.


ich finde den Kühler halt etwas teuer dafür das du nicht übertaktest, beim Gehäuse ist es so das du ein 600 Watt-Netzteil mitkaufst welches du eigentlich gar nicht brauchst, ~ 450 Watt würden gut reichen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## derBoo (14. Juni 2011)

Das Gehäuse gibt es leider nicht ohne Netzteil. Das stört mich auch weniger, 
ich habe mich in den kleinen Kasten verliebt. Nach 2 ITX Aufbauten 
(Lian Li Q08 (Office für nen Bekannten) und Cubitek Mini Tank
(der nun an meine Freundin geht) will ich nun mal auf ganz klein setzen.

Ein Bekannter meinte heute auch noch, ich solle nicht unbedingt auf Foxconn
setzen, sondern lieber das Zotac H67 nehmen. Kostet gerinfügig mehr, bietet
dafür aber W-Lan (wird Zuhause verwendet) sowie 6 Sata Ports (so könnte man eine 
dritte HDD in das SG07 einbauen). Er meint generell ist  Foxconn is nicht so der Knüller 

Dafür passt dort der günstigere Big Shuriken, der gegenüber dem Noctua eine geringere
Kühlleistung hat, aber dennoch ausreichen sollte... Hat mein Bekannter Recht? 

Preislich würde sich so insgesamt an der Konfiguration nichts ändern...


----------



## huntertech (14. Juni 2011)

derBoo schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse gibt es leider nicht ohne Netzteil. Das stört mich auch weniger,
> ich habe mich in den kleinen Kasten verliebt. Nach 2 ITX Aufbauten
> (Lian Li Q08 (Office für nen Bekannten) und Cubitek Mini Tank
> (der nun an meine Freundin geht) will ich nun mal auf ganz klein setzen.
> ...


Da hat er schon Recht, Foxconn ist nicht so der Dauerbrenner bei qualitativ hochwertigen Boards (da brennen eher die Sockel  ). Der Big Shuriken reicht auch voll und ganz aus!


----------



## Softy (14. Juni 2011)

Seit Kurzem sind auch Z68-Mini-ITX-Boards bei geizhals gelistet: Mainboards/ITX-/DTX-Mainboards Z68 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Damit könntest Du sogar übertakten


----------



## derBoo (15. Juni 2011)

Also, das Setup steht. Preislich befinden wir uns in einem Rahmen, der meinermeinung nach sehr gut ist. 
Verbaut wird:



Silverstone Sugo SG07
Silverstone DVD Slot-In DVD
8GB Exceleram CL9
Zotac H67ITX-C-E WiFi
XFX Radeon 6950
i7 2600
Wieso jetzt doch einen i7? Glück... und eBay... ich hab einen i7 2600 (ohne K) bei eBay für 200 Euro 
erstanden. Mit kostenlosem Versand. Die 30 Euro Aufpreis zum i5 waren es mir dann doch wert. 

Sinnvoll?! Vieleicht ja, vieleicht nicht. Die 30 Euro machen mich nicht arm, und ich werde mal testen,
BFBC2 mit und ohne SMT... laut PCGH sind 25% mehr drin. Wenn nicht, na dann eben nicht 

Gesamtpreis dieses kleinen "Taschenrechner"... 822,- Euro. Versand kommt keiner mehr dazu, da nur die CPU 
per Post kommt... den Rest hole ich direkt hier in Berlin ab. Denke das Anfang Juli alles fertig ist. 

Wie, da fehlt was? CPU Kühler? Neee... hier liegt noch ne H50 rum. Mal sehen, vieleicht versuch ich mich damit mal.
Im Web findet man ja Anleitungen, zur Not fräse ich mir auf Arbeit ne Halterung... und wenn alle Stränge reißen, der Big Shuriken
wird defenitiv passen. SSD (Corsair F60) und HDD (Spinpoint F3 1TB) werden vom alten Rechner übernommen. 

Also, ich halt euch auf dem laufenden... Und danke nochmal für die Beratung...


----------



## Softy (15. Juni 2011)

Dann viel Spaß mit dem Rechenzwerg  Du kannst gern ein paar Bilder hier in den Thread stellen, wenn das Ding läuft. Feedback ist hier immer gern gesehen.


----------



## huntertech (15. Juni 2011)

Schön, dass dir geholfen werden konnte und du zufrieden bist


----------



## derBoo (15. Juni 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> ...und du zufrieden bist


 
Also zumindest ist das auf dem Papier (Monitor) n genial schnelles 
Teil. Aber ob ich zufrieden bin, (wovon man ausgehen kann)
 das sehen wir wenn das Setup seht.


----------



## huntertech (15. Juni 2011)

derBoo schrieb:


> Also zumindest ist das auf dem Papier (Monitor) n genial schnelles
> Teil. Aber ob ich zufrieden bin, (wovon man ausgehen kann)
> das sehen wir wenn das Setup seht.


 Naja, wenns geht, bist du zufrieden, wenns nicht geht, mach ein Foto oder Video von dem Brand, damit Quanti noch eins für seine Sammlung hat


----------



## derBoo (16. Juni 2011)

Sockelbrand? Ich hoffe doch nicht. Gehört habe ich schon davon, aber ich
hoffe mal das beim normalen Betrieb nicht auftritt. Angeblich ja nur, 
wenn man übertaket... Und in den ersten 6 Monaten ist mir das auch
"relativ egal"... Caseking is um die Ecke und Dank Garatie und Gewährleistung
habe ich binnen eines Tages Ersatz... zumindest in der Theorie. Alles weitere 
wird sich zeigen...


----------



## huntertech (16. Juni 2011)

Da wird nichts passieren, sei mal beruhigt


----------



## derBoo (20. Juni 2011)

Sooo, nach einem kleinen Problem, sind die Teile nur bestellt... 

Probleme gabs mit dem eBay Verkäufer, die sich aber lösen ließen. 
Jedenfalls gibts nun keinen i7, sondern auf eure Empfehlung doch
einen i5 2500k. Teile sind über Caseking und KM-Elektronik bestellt.

Caseking hat derzeit alles lagernd, KM besorgt noch den Ram. Ich denke
aber, das ich die Sachen erst nächste Woche Dienstag abholen kann, da
ich momentan Jobmäßig recht stark eingebunden bin. 

Für Caseking hab ich im Web einen 3% Gutschein gefunden, so das ich
für´s Gehäuse, Laufwerk und das ZOTAC H67ITX-C-E WiFi insgesamt 
331,45 Euro zahlen muss... also genau 10,25 gespart...

Bei KM sollte die XFX 6950 stolze 239,99 kosten. Besucht man KM jedoch 
über eine Preissuchmaschine (Google Shopping), bekommt man das selbe 
Produkt für 217,89...  also ab in den Warenkorb. Das System funktionierte
so genauso mit dem i5 2500 und dem Ram... Wer das 8GB Exceleram Kit 
direkt über KM bestellt, soll 76,99 zahlen, via Google Shopping nur noch
55,63. Der i5 kommt "normal" 200,99... jetzt 177,27


----------



## huntertech (20. Juni 2011)

Ist wie mit Hardwareversand, um in Preisvergleichern besser dazustehen, geben die Rabatte, wenn du das Produkt darüber aufrufst!


----------



## derBoo (22. Juni 2011)

Wenn auf Arbeit der Stress regiert, sucht man sich ja bekanntermaßen
in den Pausen einen Ausgleich... und mit ner Internetverbindung ergeben
sich da Dinge, die nicht uninteressant sind. So hab ich, eigentlich aus Spaß
an der Freud´, mal nen kleinen Lian Li Q11 konfiguriert. Und was nur Spaß war,
interessiert mich ja nun doch mehr als gedacht... 

Interessant ist, das Sugo Sg07 787,23 Euro kosten soll. Beim Q11 sinkt, trotz 
ähnlicher Ausstattung, der Preis auf nur 669,59 Euro. 117 Euro gespart?! 

Nur mal aus Interesse (hier der Link zum Lian Li Q11 Warenkorb), welches Setup
würdet Ihr zusammen bauen? Gibts beim Q11 Wärmeprobleme?

MFG der Boo


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2011)

Mit einem H67 Board kannst Du nicht übertakten. Dazu wäre ein Zotac Z68-ITX WiFi, Z68 (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (Z68ITX-A-E) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland notwendig.

Wenn Du nicht übertakten möchtest, reicht der boxed-Kühler völlig aus, sowie ein non-K i5-2500 oder i5-2400. Graka würde ich eher eine Asus DC-II oder Gigabyte GTX560 Ti OC nehmen. Und beim RAM reicht  CL9 aus, einen Unterschied zu CL7 wirst Du nicht merken.

So würde ich ein Mini-ITX-System bauen:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ~150
Board: ASUS P8H61-I Rev 3.0 (B3), H61 ~70
RAM: exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~60
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
optional SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~90
NT: be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W ATX 2.3 ~80
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-Q08B schwarz, Mini-DTX ~95
Graka: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5 ~195
Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15


----------



## derBoo (22. Juni 2011)

Sag mal, Softy, wohnst Du hier im Forum? 

Der i5 in der K Version ist nur, falls man den doch mal wieder verkaufen
will. Ich erhoffe mir da einen höhere Verkaufserlös. 

Was den Q08 angeht, den hab ich mal als Officerechner aufgebaut.
Ist mir irgendwie zu groß... HDD wird ne Spinpoint, liegt hier rum.

Mir gehts primär um den Q11... ist die Hardware zu warm, als das 
das kleine Ding das abführen könnte?


----------



## Softy (22. Juni 2011)

derBoo schrieb:


> Sag mal, Softy, wohnst Du hier im Forum?



Nö, da wohnt huntertech schon 

@topic
Ich hätte da wenig Bedenken, weder der i5 noch die GTX560 produzieren wahnsinnig viel Abwärme. Aber eine GTX560 Ti im Referenzdesign könnte man in Erwägung ziehen, die ist recht leise und befördert einen Großteil der Abwärme nach außen, die Custom-Kühler blasen die warme Luft ins Gehäuse. Aber die Superclocked würde ich nicht nehmen, die wäre mir zu laut und auch zu heiß.


----------



## huntertech (22. Juni 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Nö, da wohnt huntertech schon


Guck auf unsere Postcounter und sag das nochmal


----------



## derBoo (28. Juni 2011)

So, geschafft. Habe gestern alle Teile abgeholt und den Rechner zusammengebaut. 
Ging sehr gut, die Leute von Silverstone haben sich da echt nen Kopf gemacht. Habe es mir schwerer vorgestellt. 
Und der Preis war auch ok, mit Rabatten und alten Gutscheinen hab ich knapp 722,- bezahlt. 

Top Rechner, danke nochmal...


----------



## huntertech (28. Juni 2011)

Bitteschön. Schön zu hören, dass du zufrieden bist 

Bilder sind immer erwünscht


----------



## biohaufen (28. Juni 2011)

Du hättest auch die GTX480 AMP nehmen können wäre billiger und schneller


----------



## derBoo (28. Juni 2011)

Tipps zur Hsrdware kommen jetzt etwas spaet. Nun hab ich ne XFX 6950 Black Edition. Bin auch sehr zufrieden, die Lautstaerke im Idle is ok. Vom Bau selbst habe ich keine Bilder, aber vom fertigen Pc kann ich heute Nachmittag mal was posten.


----------



## Rolk (28. Juni 2011)

Die GTX480 AMP hättest du vermutlich zusammenfalten müssen um sie ins Case zu bekommen, hast also nichts versäumt.


----------



## huntertech (28. Juni 2011)

Die HD 6950 ist schon schwer in Ordnung, du hast nichts verpasst


----------



## derBoo (28. Juni 2011)

Fotos hab ich nicht geschafft zu machen... aber echt lecker, alleine schon die GraKa mit der schwarzen Metallplatte auf der Rückseite und der Schuhkartongroße Pc auf meinem Schreibtisch... echt toll... morgen dann n paar Fotos und vll n paar Benchmarks...


----------



## biohaufen (28. Juni 2011)

Hmm also ich meine der Umstieg lohnt sich noch nicht wenn auf Ivy Bridge

Edit: Ups falsch gelesen!


----------



## derBoo (3. Juli 2011)

Oh je... ein Problem... irgendwas stimmt nicht. Ich habe auf dem Monitor auf dem Desktop verschiedene Punke, die mal auftauchen, mal wieder nicht. Kleine Vierecke, die ca 4x4mm groß sind. Manchmal sogar länglich... Spiele sind 
dann total krisselig... was kann das denn bitte sein? Biite, gebt mir mal nen Tipp.

Graka Treiber wurde schon neu installiert... und ich hab das Gefühl, das es sich bessert, je länger der Rechner läuft... HILFE!!!


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2011)

Wie sind denn die Temperaturen der Grafikkarte? Hast Du schon mal nen Stresstest mit Furmark gemacht?


----------



## derBoo (3. Juli 2011)

ja, furmark läuft ohne Probleme... Wärmeentwicklung ist im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2011)

Hast Du andere Komponenten zum Testen da? (Graka, Kabel, Monitor)? Ist irgenwas übertaktet? Evtl. auch werksseitig?


----------



## huntertech (3. Juli 2011)

derBoo schrieb:


> ja, furmark läuft ohne Probleme... Wärmeentwicklung ist im grünen Bereich.


 Was heißt grüner Bereich und was sagt der Furmark nach 15 Minuten?

Wie ist dein Monitor denn angeschlossen (VGA = analog, DVI/DP/HDMI = digital)?


----------



## derBoo (3. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe keine anderen Komponenten da. Keine andere Graka, die alte ist schon weg, Kabel hab ich auch nur eines und auch dieser Monitor ist der einzige mit DVI im ganzen Haushalt. 
Übertaketet ist nichts, auch nicht werksseitig. Alles Standart. 

Grüner Bereich bedeutet max 91°C nach 15min. Der Monitor ist via DVI angeschlosssen... 

Es scheint wirklich so zu sein, das diese Fehler nur beim frisch gestarteten Rechner auftreten... ist der erstmal auf Temperatur, kann ich keine Fehler sehen. ICh teste jetzt im warmen Zustand nochmal 
Crysis 2... sollte es da keine Fehler geben, mach ich ihn mal für 30min aus und schaue dann nochmal...


----------



## derBoo (3. Juli 2011)

Hmmm... Problem scheinbar weg... Kabel nochmal überprüft und den DVI Port an der GraKa gewechselt... nu sieht man diese Pixel nicht mehr. Ich werde mal vorsichtshalber noch n DVI Kabel besorgen und damit testen.

Ist es eigentlich wichtig welchen DVI Port an der Graka man nehmen sollte? 

MFG


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2011)

Dann beobachte mal weiter. Ich drücke die Daumen 

Welchen DVI-Anschluss Du benutzt, ist wayne


----------



## huntertech (3. Juli 2011)

Du brauchst kein neues DVI-Kabel zu kaufen. Das schöne an der digitalen Übertragung, also auch beim digitalen Fernsehen oder der Übertragung per HDMI oder Displayport, ist ja, dass das Bild entweder da ist oder nicht. Bildfehler gibt es nicht. Es kann sein, dass einzelne Pixel(-gruppen) auf einmal weg sind, aber es gibt hier keine Verfärbungen, Bildfehler oder sowas in der Art. Der DVI-Port ist eigentlich auch egal.


----------



## derBoo (3. Juli 2011)

Also sie tauchen wieder auf... seltener, aber die sind wieder da...  ... bei Homefront flackert es beim Einstiegsbildschirm etwas, beginnt man zu spielen, hört es auf.
Bei Windows tauchen die Fehler bevorzugt unten in der Taskleiste auf... fährt man man mit der Maus rüber, verschwinden sie. Auf Screenshots sind sie nicht zu sehen...

Ahhhhh...


----------



## huntertech (3. Juli 2011)

Also wenn du mich fragst, klingt das nach zu wenig Spannung bei der Grafikkarte, oder sie hat einen Defekt. Monitor und Kabel würde ich nach deiner Beschreibung mal ausschließen. Dummerweise verlierst du bei einer Spannungserhöhung deine Garantie... ich würde daher dann zum Garantiefall wegen Bildfehlern tendieren.


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2011)

derBoo schrieb:


> Bei Windows tauchen die Fehler bevorzugt unten in der Taskleiste auf... fährt man man mit der Maus rüber, verschwinden sie. Auf Screenshots sind sie nicht zu sehen...


 
Das klingt nach einem Softwarefehler. Du könntest mal den Graka-Treiber deinstallieren, mit Driver Cleaner im abgesicherten Modus (!) die Treiberreste entfernen, und die Treiber neu installieren.

Wenn das nichts hilft, würde ich testweise die Taktraten mit dem MSI Afterburner etwas absenken, und beobachten, ob der Fehler verschwindet.


----------



## huntertech (3. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Das klingt nach einem Softwarefehler. Du könntest mal den Graka-Treiber deinstallieren, mit Driver Cleaner im abgesicherten Modus (!) die Treiberreste entfernen, und die Treiber neu installieren.
> 
> Wenn das nichts hilft, würde ich testweise die Taktraten mit dem MSI Afterburner etwas absenken, und beobachten, ob der Fehler verschwindet.


 Wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Das Dumme ist ja nur, dass du mit dem Afterburner die Leerlauftaktraten nicht senken kannst und selbst wenn es gehen würde, verlierst du auch deine Garantie, die hier ja noch wichtig werden könnte.


----------



## Lynx laser (3. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Das klingt nach einem Softwarefehler. Du könntest mal den Graka-Treiber deinstallieren, mit Driver Cleaner im abgesicherten Modus (!) die Treiberreste entfernen, und die Treiber neu installieren.
> 
> Wenn das nichts hilft, würde ich testweise die Taktraten mit dem MSI Afterburner etwas absenken, und beobachten, ob der Fehler verschwindet.


ja ein kumpell von mmir hatte dasselbe problem und er hat einfach den treiber deintalled und dann einfach wieder installed und es hat gefunzt


----------



## derBoo (3. Juli 2011)

So... Da ich den Treiber ja schon deinstalliert hatte und nen neuen installiert und es keinen Erfolg gab, hab ich diesmal Win7  komplett von der Platte
geputzt und komplett neu installiert... aktuell sieht es so aus, als wäre alles ok... BFBC2 installiert, läuft in herrlichster Grafik... nun wieder beobachen...

Gott, wie ich sowas hasse... ein Glück kann man bei K&M im LAden direkt 1:1 tauschen, wenn was sein sollte... allerdings hab ich keine Lust den kleinen
Sugo wieder aufzuschrauben... 

Drückt mir die Daumen...


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2011)

Machen wir  Halte uns auf dem Laufenden


----------



## huntertech (3. Juli 2011)

Ich drücke mit 

Naja, solange du dein BC2 jetzt herrlichst beschnuppern kannst, freut uns das doch


----------



## Lynx laser (3. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Ich drücke mit
> 
> Naja, solange du dein BC2 jetzt herrlichst beschnuppern kannst, freut uns das doch


ein wahres wort  ich drücke mit


----------



## derBoo (9. Juli 2011)

Hi,

also bis dato ist der Fehler nicht mehr aufgetreten. Freut mich sehr. Der PC leistet gute Arbeit, danke für eure Beratung. 

Eventuell kümmer ich mich jetzt irgendwann nochmal um den Bios Flash um meine 6950  zu einer 6970 umzumodeln. 
Die Datein habe ich schon parat zu liegen und dank Dual Bios ist das ganze recht Risikofrei. Gibts da Probleme, die aktuell
sind? Also zum Jahreswechsel ging das bei vielen Karten ja problemlos, hat AMD da inzwischen eingegriffen? Oder stehen
die Chancen noch genauso gut wie vor einem halben Jahr?


----------



## derBoo (9. Juli 2011)

Das gibts doch nicht... 3h nach meinem letzen Post stand mir die Lust nach einer kleinen Runde Battlefield. Und was taucht auf... richtig, meine verhassten Bildfehler 
Nu weiss ich echt nicht weiter und werde meine Karte nächste Woche umtauschen... *damn*


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

Sicher, dass es an der Grafikkarte liegt?


----------



## derBoo (9. Juli 2011)

Was käme noch als Fehlerquelle in Betracht? Monitor und Kabel sind relativ neu und liefen mit dem anderen Rechner tadellos. 

Werde, bevor ich die Karte umtausche, nochmal alles mit intigrierter Grafik austesten. Wenn der Fehler dann weg ist, sollte es
klar sein. Gibts noch andere Dinge, die ich ausprobieren kann?


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2011)

Das mit der IGP solltest Du auf jeden Fall ausprobieren, wenn möglich vielleicht auch eine andere Grafikkarte. Vielleicht hat ja auch der PCIe-Slot einen Schlag weg.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

derBoo schrieb:


> Werde, bevor ich die Karte umtausche, nochmal alles mit intigrierter Grafik austesten. Wenn der Fehler dann weg ist, sollte es
> klar sein. Gibts noch andere Dinge, die ich ausprobieren kann?


 
Das kannst du in der Tat mal ausprobieren.


----------



## derBoo (10. Juli 2011)

Öhm, jetzt wirds komisch. Was könnte es denn sein, wenn die Bildfehler auch auf Screenshots zu sehen sind?

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Gut zu sehen unten in der Taskleiste. Bei Spielen quer über das ganze Bild, hört aber auf, sobald man ein paar Minuten
gespielt hat. Dann sind die Dinger generell weg... 

Irgendwer ne Theorie?


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich raten müsste, würde ich auf einen Defekt beim VRAM der Grafikkarte tippen. Tritt der Fehler auch mit der IGP auf?


----------



## derBoo (10. Juli 2011)

Kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich es noch nicht probiert habe. Ist halt nicht ganz so einfach die Graka aus dem Sugo rauszufriemeln... 
Aber jetzt werde ich wohl nicht drum herrum kommen... mal schauen ob ich heute nachmittag Zeit habe...


----------



## derBoo (10. Juli 2011)

So, die Graka ist raus, über IGP ist alles super. Also kommen als Fehlerquellen die GraKa oder der PCI Slot in Frage. Graka werde ich Montag tauschen und dann sehen wir weiter...


----------



## huntertech (10. Juli 2011)

Scheint das Beste zu sein. Viel Glück


----------



## derBoo (11. Juli 2011)

Sooooooooo, da waren die wieder, meine 3 Probleme... keine Ersatzgraka da, keine Kohle für was höherwertiges dabei und die aktuelle Empfehlung man schnellen Forenmitgliedern mangels Saft im Blackberry auch nicht verfügbar.

Also der Reihe nach. Die XFX 6950 im Referenzdesign gibbet nicht mehr in der Revision, wie ich die will. Also mit DHE und Metallplatte auf Rückseite. Nur noch ein anderes Modell,  theoretisch alles gleich, aber der Lüfter ist ein 
Axiallüfter und die schöne Metallplatte is auch wech  . Generell würde mir empfohlen die Finger von XFX zu lassen, die kommen unverhältnissmäßig oft zurück meinte der Verkäufer. 

Hmmm, so stand ich nun da, keine Ahnung von nix. Also da die nächste Alternative irgendwas mit Radiallüfter sein wird (was mich ärgert, da mein Staubfilter damit nicht geht) kann ich mich mal komplett im GraKa Regal umsehen. 2 Verkäufer haben mich beraten und immer fleissig ausgepackt, damit ich sehen konnte, was in meinen Sugo passt. Tja, nu is es ne MSI N560GTX-TI Hawk geworden. Mit Standart Lüftereinstellungen echt brutal laut, aber nun, mit dem MSI Afterburner im Idle bei 38° für mich fast unhörbar. Unter Last lauter und ca. 85°, aber das is ok... da wird hier ja eh geballert. 
Im Großen und ganzen bin ich zufrieden, und was wichtig is, die Pixelfehler sind weg... 

Ende gut, alles gut... oder hab ich mit der Karte in Klo gegriffen?


----------



## Softy (11. Juli 2011)

Super dass jetzt alles läuft. Die MSI Hawk ist schon ok (wenn die Lüfter ruhig gestellt werden)


----------



## huntertech (11. Juli 2011)

Hast du nicht. Die Hawk ist sogar eine der besten Karten überhaupt, da sie z.B. für OC wesentlich hochwertigere Komponenten hat und Spulenfiepen usw. auch nicht mehr existiert. Sie ist aber eben für Übertakter ausgelegt, daher solltest du deine Lüftereinstellungen z.B. per MSI Afterburner manuell einstellen. Wenn du Hilfe dabei brauchst, frag ruhig nach


----------



## derBoo (11. Juli 2011)

der MSI Afterburner ist leicht zu verstehen, damit bin ich gut klar gekommen. Wie schon geschrieben, die Karte is nun angenehm leise. Wo ich echt Hilfe gebrauchen könnte, wäre Speedfan. Man, das haut da Temperaturen raus, die kann ich ja mal garnicht zuordnen....


----------



## huntertech (11. Juli 2011)

Mach am Besten mal einen Screenshot von den Temps. Manche davon sind nämlich Schwachsinn, manche richtig. 

Du hast keine Garantie mehr, wenn du den Afterburner einsetzt, das ist dir doch bewusst, oder?


----------



## derBoo (26. Juli 2011)

Sooooooo, nachdem durch Zufall einen Interessenten für meine 560Ti gefunden habe, naja, nicht gefunden, es hat sich im Gespräch so ergeben,
bin ich zurück zu AMD mit einer 6970 von MSI im Referenzdesign. Lauft super, kostete 279, wovon ich ja nun nur die Differenz von 60,- Euro zahlen
musste. Es geht wieder mein Staubfilter vom Sugo SG07 

Referenzkarten sind selten geworden, so hatte K&M keine einzige da. Nur immer verbesserte Karten, wovon ich keine wollte. Wegen eben dem Staubfilter.
Ich musste durch die ganze Stadt um eine MSI R6970 zu bekommen. Hat sich aber imho gelohnt, bin irgendwie zufriedener. Und die Mehrleistung, naja, ob jetzt 
sinnvoll oder nicht... ich weiss es nicht. Zumindest fühlt sich der PC jetzt "komplett" an. 

Die Speedfanbilder kommen noch, die vom inneren des PC auch noch...


----------



## huntertech (26. Juli 2011)

Referenzdesign, da krieg ich ja nen Gehörschaden


----------



## derBoo (26. Juli 2011)

Hehe, dann probier mal ne N560GTX-Ti Hawk. Also im Idle is Referenz voll ok und beim Spielen ist
es mir eigentlich ja egal... Aber so bleibt mein PC relativ staubfrei. Alle einsaugenden Lüfter haben
nun einen Filter. So gefällt mir das. 

War ein echter Krampf so eine Karte zu bekommen. Alle Hersteller haben das Design geändert, und wenn 
man die Aussage "Gehörschaden" hört, weiss ich auch warum


----------



## huntertech (26. Juli 2011)

Normale Menschen kaufen sich kein Referenzdesign für einen ATX-Tower, daher will keiner diese Dinger haben


----------



## derBoo (26. Juli 2011)

Für nen Tower, keine Frage, da wäre die Auswahl auch riesig gewesen. Aber ITX Bastler limitieren sich ja
gerne selbst...


----------



## huntertech (26. Juli 2011)

derBoo schrieb:


> Für nen Tower, keine Frage, da wäre die Auswahl auch riesig gewesen. Aber ITX Bastler limitieren sich ja
> gerne selbst...


 Den Sinn werde ich nie verstehen 

Ich hol mit das NZXT Phantom, so ein richtig schöner, 14kg schwerer Stahlkoloss auf meinem Schreibtisch, und einen Meter weiter, am anderen Schreibtischende, da stehen weitere 10kg Leergewicht + Hardware von meinem HAF 922


----------



## derBoo (26. Juli 2011)

Sinn... hmmm, schwer zu sagen. Ich finds faszinierend, auf so wenig cm³ die gleiche Leistung unterbringen 
zu können, wie andere in ihrem 14kg schwerer Stahlkoloss auf ihrem Schreibtisch.


----------



## huntertech (26. Juli 2011)

derBoo schrieb:


> Sinn... hmmm, schwer zu sagen. Ich finds faszinierend, auf so wenig cm³ die gleiche Leistung unterbringen
> zu können, wie andere in ihrem 14kg schwerer Stahlkoloss auf ihrem Schreibtisch.


 Ich mag Stahlkolosse eben  Das will ich aber sehen, wie du ne WaKü mit Triple-Radi und Dual-Radi in deinem Mini-ITX unterbekommst


----------



## tobibo (26. Juli 2011)

derBoo schrieb:
			
		

> Sinn... hmmm, schwer zu sagen. Ich finds faszinierend, auf so wenig cm³ die gleiche Leistung unterbringen
> zu können, wie andere in ihrem 14kg schwerer Stahlkoloss auf ihrem Schreibtisch.



Jaaa endlich ein gleichgesinnter Mini-itx Fan!!


----------



## huntertech (26. Juli 2011)

tobibo schrieb:


> Jaaa endlich ein gleichgesinnter Mini-itx Fan!!


 Und schon wieder bin ich allein


----------



## derBoo (26. Juli 2011)

Da sind wir wieder bei den selbst auferlegten Limitierungen. Aber is doch schön, jeder hat nen 
anderen Geschmack und so wird jeder mit seinem PC System zufrieden sein. Wäre ansonsten ja
auch langweilig. Dann müsstest Du ja nur noch eine einzige PC Zusammenstellung immer und immer wieder 
posten, wenn jemand ne Kaufempfehlung möchte


----------



## huntertech (26. Juli 2011)

derBoo schrieb:


> Dann müsstest Du ja nur noch eine einzige PC Zusammenstellung immer und immer wieder
> posten, wenn jemand ne Kaufempfehlung möchte


Im Prinzip machen wir fast genau das, etwa 30x am Tag  Natürlich gehen wir auch auf TE-Wünsche ein aber die meisten wollen einfach das, was man gemeinhin als "Funktionierender PC" bezeichnet, also unsere Konfigs, ohne großen Schnickschnack


----------



## derBoo (27. Juli 2011)

Ohne Schickschnack... wie langweilig  
Aber ich finds gut, das Ihr den Leuten hier so helft. 
Macht auch immer wieder Spaß hier mitzulesen.


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

Schön, dass unsere Hilfestellungen dann doch was nützen 

Viel Spaß beim weiteren Mitlesen


----------



## Gazelle (27. Juli 2011)

Das lesen macht mehr Spaß 

Im Prinzip ist Mini ITX nicht schlecht


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

Nein, schlecht nicht und für den einen oder anderen vielleicht auch ganz interessant aber der Mehrheit ist das völlig egal, wie groß das Gehäuse ist 

Mehr Spaß als was?


----------

